# manual gear vehicle



## uzi (17 Sep 2007)

Hi everyone:
In CF now, is there any vehicle manual gear?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Sep 2007)

SMP Fleet (i.e. all green trucks): NO

GPV Fleet (Tractor Trailors and the like): Yes

If I'm wrong, I'm sure a trucker will be along to correct me  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (17 Sep 2007)

HLVW (SMP)

5 TON Cargo (GPV)

Tractor Trailer (SPV)

etc etc...



SME...

 ;D


----------



## Pte.Butt (17 Sep 2007)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> SMP Fleet (i.e. all green trucks): NO
> 
> GPV Fleet (Tractor Trailors and the like): Yes
> 
> If I'm wrong, I'm sure a trucker will be along to correct me  ;D



I had the chance to play around on a HLWSV here in St.John's, on Canadian Forces day. I remember there being a 5 gear stick shift in the cab? Perhaps there are different variants? (this was before I was recruted   )


----------



## TN2IC (17 Sep 2007)

Pte.Butt said:
			
		

> I had the chance to play around on a HLWSV here in St.John's, on Canadian Forces day. I remember there being a 5 gear stick shift in the cab? Perhaps there are different variants? (this was before I was recruted   )



8... 4 high.. 4 low... plus a reverse.

Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## Pte.Butt (17 Sep 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> 8... 4 high.. 4 low... plus a reverse.
> 
> Regards,
> TN2IC



Ahh! I see, thanks alot!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Sep 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> 8... 4 high.. 4 low... plus a reverse.
> 
> Regards,
> TN2IC



Yeah but you don't have to use them.

It does have a torque inverter so you could start in 8th gear  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (17 Sep 2007)

And snap your shaft... I seen a certain "girl" do this on the wrecker. Thank god we could engage the front drive. I was pissed.  ;D


See Uzi! What you did. Now I got this Chimo guy bugging me, thinking he knows this stuff. Piff!


Bugging you again Sapper.


----------



## uzi (24 Sep 2007)

i'll begin the vehicle tech. training next month............ I did drive manual gear jeep 10 years before...........I wish i don't lose all the sense yet..............thanks your info, guys............


----------

